# Win 7 problem



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I bought a used Dell desktop with Win 7. Initially it worked fine until it automatically updated. There's no restore point. Now the password screen goes black before I can enter the password. I can start and run in safe mode but I can't install S/W in safe mode.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not sure exactly what's going on here, but I would probably reset (remove) the password and then troubleshoot from there. Here are some suggestions for free password reset utilities.

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/tp/passrecovery.htm

Post back and let us know how it worked out.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the answer. The password works fine in safe mode. The screen goes to black and no cursor before I can type the password in normal startup mode.

Is there a way to remove all of a previous update?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Darren said:


> Thanks for the answer. The password works fine in safe mode. The screen goes to black and no cursor before I can type the password in normal startup mode.
> 
> Is there a way to remove all of a previous update?


Normally updates are removed by reverting to a restore point and selectively reapplying updates. It's a little strange that you don't have a restore point, since Windows Update usually does a restore point before applying updates.

But if you remove the password altogether it will let you in for a normal session. You should be able to remove the password on Safe Mode without a special utility, then boot normally.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The computer was part of a network at one time. It looks like some things were disabled including the ability to remove the password through the control panel. Using the task manager doesn't allow you to remove a password nor does it allow me to change it in safe mode.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Darren said:


> The computer was part of a network at one time. It looks like some things were disabled including the ability to remove the password through the control panel. Using the task manager doesn't allow you to remove a password nor does it allow me to change it in safe mode.


Then I suspect you'll need to clear the password using one of those utilities.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You can also remove the updates by going into the Control Panel. under Programs and Features and click the link on th e left that says "View installed updates".
Sort by date and then highlight and delete what is causing the issue. If there were multiple updates the same day you may have to use trial and error to see what the issue is.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The last and only update took around a half hour. I looked at the files. There's almost 290 of them that were downloaded for the update. Dump them all?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Darren said:


> The last and only update took around a half hour. I looked at the files. There's almost 290 of them that were downloaded for the update. Dump them all?


I would. Then I would Google about the problem to see if anyone else had a similar problem after updates.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I haven't found anything like the issue I'm seeing. There's quite a few BSOD after signing in either with the cursor or without it showing. I've searched and haven't found any of the update files mentioned.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Darren said:


> I haven't found anything like the issue I'm seeing. There's quite a few BSOD after signing in either with the cursor or without it showing. I've searched and haven't found any of the update files mentioned.


Try this.

https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=windows+7+update+no+login+screen


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've looked at those. I'm going to do a backup and then dump the update tomorrow.

Thanks much.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

So how did this end up? Are ya all fixed?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I got a copy of Win 7. Problem solved. I disabled updates which started the problem. I'm using Malwarebytes and CCCleaner. 

Does Win 7 have the ability to create a restore point like XP? So far all I've found is backup which isn't providing the hard drive as an option.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes. Start button, right click Computer, select properties, select System Protection on the left, System Protection Tab and then click Create.

Should probably get all the updates though. Most likely your previous issue was partly due to not being removed from a domain properly or having left over domain policies on there or a driver update that went haywire. With a fresh install you are less likely to have it happen again.

Windows 7 mainstream support is over so after you are all updated you're not likely to get any others to worry about messing things up anyway.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Darren said:


> I got a copy of Win 7. Problem solved. I disabled updates which started the problem. I'm using Malwarebytes and CCCleaner.
> 
> Does Win 7 have the ability to create a restore point like XP? So far all I've found is backup which isn't providing the hard drive as an option.


Try this link.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I think you're right on target, WhyNot. The computer was previously on a network of a local business. The restore worked. I'm much more comfortable with allowing the updates now.

Thanks!


----------

